# Relamping lamp modules



## ruinexplorer (May 23, 2008)

Christie makes a jig for properly aligning Xenon lamps in their housing for some of the newer projectors. Has anyone successfully tried relamping their own lamp modules?

I am actually looking at doing my own relamping for the Barco ELM R18 projectors (cost factor as well as turn around). I have most of the specs from one lamp manufacturer to do this but no one that I have found has an alignment jig for this projector. The risk that I run is not getting the intensity from the module. I did hear of someone doing this and destroying a lamp module when the lamp blew (once out of many relampings). I had this happen once when I had one done by the manufacturer so I am not too worried.


----------

